# canal towpath query



## steveoo (14 Jun 2012)

I have noticed that on some sections of tow paths they have a small sign which says "path unsuitable for cyclists" does this mean you cannot cycle or you can cycle on that section? i have seen cyclists on these sections indeed on a section i use near bingley there is a sign but everyone still rides!
cheers


----------



## al-fresco (15 Jun 2012)

I suspect it's more of a disclaimer so that you can't try and sue them if you fall off and end up in the canal - their response would be 'well we told you it wasn't suitable.' I've covered a fair few miles on towpaths and have never had anyone tell me that I shouldn't be doing it but I do try to be very careful and courteous to other users. (Especially after I rode into an aqueduct!)


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2012)

You can download a free permit to ride canal paths. Not sure if it covers the whole UK....I have just tried to find mine but I must have put it somewhere so obvious that..............


----------



## Norm (18 Jun 2012)

There are sections of canal path which can be legally closed to cyclists for a variety of reasons. 

The most obvious reason is probably alongside bridges and tunnels but there are also some canals which fell into disrepair and were closed down with the adjoining land sold to private hands. When the canals were re-opened, the land remained private and cyclists remain banned. There's a section of the Kennet & Avon and the Wey Navigation like that, and I'm sure a load more besides.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jun 2012)

Norm said:


> There are sections of canal path which can be legally closed to cyclists for a variety of reasons.
> 
> The most obvious reason is probably alongside bridges and tunnels but there are also some canals which fell into disrepair and were closed down with the adjoining land sold to private hands. When the canals were re-opened, the land remained private and cyclists remain banned. There's a section of the Kennet & Avon and the Wey Navigation like that, and I'm sure a load more besides.


 
We are doing this on a canal boat in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Norm (18 Jun 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> We are doing this on a canal boat in a couple of weeks!


Which this? K&A? Wey Navigation? Or following the cycle path?


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jun 2012)

Kennet and Avon
Bathampton to Bath, turn round and then see how far we get

The beauty of it is having no real plan!


----------



## Bexmay (18 Jun 2012)

It looks like British Waterways are trying to crack down on cyclists in certain places. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw more of this even though they are trying to encourage more people out on to the tow paths.


----------



## Norm (18 Jun 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Kennet and Avon
> Bathampton to Bath, turn round and then see how far we get


Bathampton to Bath is about 2 miles!  I reckon there's more to your route than that. I know (from the Isle of Wight reports) that you can cover a lot more miles than I do.

I don't know that end of it. I usually get FGW through to Great Bedwyn then ride through almost to Pewsey before heading back to Windsor. Nice ride, I generally get in about 70 miles, depending on exact route.


----------



## MrJamie (18 Jun 2012)

Apparently the tow path along the canal the length of MK is all no-cycling. Theres an alternate shared-use path literally 3 metres to the side for nearly all of it, although i still see people cycling along the actual tow path, i guess its more scenic. Strangely theres also one of those weird gates with a bike shaped hole in it to let cyclists through.


----------



## getoutnride (2 Jul 2012)

Hmmm, something to think about....as the name suggests towpaths - these were originally there for horses to tow the butties so by my reckoning they are actually bridlepaths?? even tho they arnt classifield as such. Ive spoken to BWB in the past and they didnt have a problem with bikes as long as like the other person said u have respect for other users, after all we should keep the upper hand on miserable walkers who want the land for themselves :0)


----------



## Alun (2 Jul 2012)

getoutnride said:


> after all we should keep the upper hand on miserable walkers who want the land for themselves :0)


Not sure that's the best approach!
There might also be some anglers to consider, who could have rods/poles across the path. I'va always found them fairly amenable though.


----------



## Norm (2 Jul 2012)

Another reason that approach is a fail is, as I said previously, that some canals and paths were sold when they fell into disrepair. They might have been used for towing in a former life but it is possible that the access rights have changed over time.


----------



## steveoo (3 Jul 2012)

I,ve tried emailing the british waterways twice but had no reply.I have just read though that the canals and rivers are controlled now by a new trust is this right?


----------



## Bexmay (4 Jul 2012)

Its just a renaming/rebranding of British Waterways really. Its now called the Canal and River Trust and will be ran as a charity. Which means they are after money and might see cyclists as a possible source of income.


----------



## Bexmay (4 Jul 2012)

oh and depending on who you've emailed at BW it can take forever (or never) for them to reply.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jul 2012)

How can anybody "legally close" any route? I've often wondered when I've seen (and ignored) "road closed" signs. Surely you would need to get some kind of statutory order like the highways authorities do sometimes but how would they actually enforce the closure? Could you be prosecuted for using the road?

In the same respect, I have often wondered about the right to cycle on footpaths - my belief is that it's not illegal, i.e. a crime, to cycle on a footpath but you simply do not have the same legal right of use that you enjoy on a bridleway, am I right?


----------



## Alun (4 Jul 2012)

Globalti, some good info here http://www.ctc.org.uk/resources/Campaigns/10_Public-footpaths__brf.pdf


----------



## Norm (4 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> How can anybody "legally close" any route? I've often wondered when I've seen (and ignored) "road closed" signs. Surely you would need to get some kind of statutory order like the highways authorities do sometimes but how would they actually enforce the closure? Could you be prosecuted for using the road?


Canals and tow paths are indeed usually "legally" opened and closed by Acts of Parliament. In the case of the K&A we are discussing here, that was specifically the Kennet and Avon Canal Act, passed in 1794. Whilst its closure was discussed in parliament, it was rejected although the nearby Wilts & Berks Canal was, I believe, closed by an Act of Parliament just before the Great War.


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2012)

OK but does closing a route or road mean there's a statutory prohibition on its use or does it mean you simply no longer have the right to use it? Could you be prosecuted for nipping down a closed road or a footpath?


----------



## al-fresco (5 Jul 2012)

Globalti said:


> OK but does closing a route or road mean there's a statutory prohibition on its use or does it mean you simply no longer have the right to use it? Could you be prosecuted for nipping down a closed road or a footpath?


 
The old sign 'Trespassers will be prosecuted' was ever a lie. In England and Wales trespass (until the Blair government invented 'Aggravated Trespass') is a civil matter so you can't be prosecuted for it but you can be asked to leave and, if you refuse, ejected using 'reasonable force.' You can also be sued for damages.

(Not that any of that ever stopped me....)


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2012)

I understand about the difference between statutory and civil and the fact that you can't be prosecuted for trespass, but I've always been curious to know the effect of a road closure as well as the legality of actually riding on a footpath. In a nutshell, is it positively ILLEGAL to use a closed road or towpath or ride a bike on a footpath or is it simply that you do not have the right? Rights of way are enshrined in English law and to impede or hinder someone's right of way is treated as an offence in some cases.


----------



## Norm (5 Jul 2012)

That depends how it has been closed. Amongst other groups, the Police, councils and Parliament all have the powers to change rights of way or 'close' roads, I believe, but, unless there is a specific by law covering that piece of land (some land can have you arrested as a terrorist for being it) or it is an active construction site, i doubt much more than "Move along, please!"


----------



## OldManBike (14 Jul 2012)

Interesting thread which I really enjoyed reading, especially as I'm going to peddle the Pontypool to Abergavenny Monmouth canal towpath next week. I'm told its about 30 miles round trip, perfectly flat, good path surface, and plenty of pubs en-route. Will take some pics and post them when I get back. Anybody local out there who would care to join me, drop me a pm.


----------



## bjellys (15 Jul 2012)

Things could possibly change with the news this week as the canal trust is taking over 2000 miles of canals.
http://canalrivertrust.org.uk/
http://canalrivertrust.org.uk/see-and-do


----------

